# Pellicans Sign Greg Stiemsma



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

> The New Orleans Pelicans announced today that they have signed center Greg Stiemsma as a free agent. Per club policy, terms of the contract were not released.
> 
> Stiemsma, a Wisconsin product, known for his defense and shot blocking, appeared in 76 regular season games (including 19 starts) for the Minnesota Timberwolves last season averaging 4.0 points, 3.3 rebounds and 1.2 blocks per game in 15.9 minutes. The 6’11” center led the team in rebounding nine times and registered his first career double-double against Phoenix on March 22, 2013.
> 
> Undrafted in the 2008 NBA Draft, Stiemsma, with perseverance and a blue collar approach, made it to the NBA via the D-League and signed as a free agent with the Boston Celtics on December 19, 2011.


Linkage


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Garbage signing. He's another Aaron Gray.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Disagree. Steam Ship is a quality role player. He annihilated the Pacers one game when he used to play on the Celtics.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

It may be garbage...but we only waived Lance Thomas in order to get a much larger body and better defender. No issues from me. Welcome aboard Smegma!


----------



## Brye (Jul 8, 2013)

Good role player signing. Having guys like that off the bench is a good thing.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

The only thing Stiemsma has in common with Aaron Gray is skin tone, really... entirely different types of player.


----------

